# Monsterguts wiper motor size?



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi. I'm considering using this motor as it has the properties I want, but they don't list the actual dimensions or show how it mounts onto a base. I know many people here have used it. Any info on this? A datasheet would be excellent, but I'll gladly take size estimates and handwaving regarding the mounting.

Also, is it fairly quiet?

http://monsterguts.com/electric-motors-for-props/12vdc-wiper-motor/prod_4.html

Thanks in advance for any light you can shed on this.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

This is how I mount mine. It is not the same exact motor but very similar.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

here some more.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Shoot me an email, [email protected] , tomorrow and I can give the dimensions. I'm out of the shop today, so I don't have one close by.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll provide some measurements....as a general guideline to it's overall size. But don't build a mount to one of these motors unless you have it in your hand.

There isn't a specific way to mount it. I have several of these mounted in different props. None of them are mounted the same way. The most secure method I've used to mount one is shown in the pics in the following thread...

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16217

The motor is approximately 6.5-6.75" long. If it's laying on it's side...from the bottom to the top of the motor arm assembly it's 3.75" (overall width). The black cylinder of the motor is 2.5" wide. The small part that juts out is about one inch wide. The screw holes around the motor arm are approx 1.5" from the center screw spindle, and approx 1.75" distance from each other.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I have mounted a couple of monster guts wiper motors by using 2 small eye bolts and electrical ties through that around the motor. It is very fast and very strong.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I used a 3" right-angle strap attached to one of the mounting screws and a 2 3/8" post holder to hold the motor housing. I needed to add a couple 1/4-20 washers under the right-angle strap because the post holder raised the motor a bit. Here's a pic:

http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?pos=-3843


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the great responses from everyone. Even someone from Monsterguts - that's pretty impressive! The info you've given me is probably enough for me to continue rough sizing my project I'm thinking of using it in. So, in summary to make sure I got it right, it appears it can mount with three screws on on either the same or opposite side that the shaft exits; and if I had to fit it in a box it would be about 6.75 inches long, about 3.75 inches wide (perpendicular dimension to the shaft axis), and about 3.5 inches tall (parallel dimension to the shaft axis). 

I'm not actually going to be mounting it in a box, but that was the best way I could think of to describe the dimensions of the motor's wonky shape. Let me know if I got anything wrong. I won't actually make any mounting holes until I later get the motor in my hands, as DarkLore had suggested.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

If I can hitch a ride on the wiper motor topic, and never having been too ashamed of my ignorance, what are the minimum power requirements for a wiper motor? I know Monsterguts sells one that's 12 volts and 5 amps. The one I'm using is 12 volts - and only 1 amp. It's starts out ok, but starts to drag, making me fear I may damage the motor. You can see that I'm electically ignorant. And as a note, my wiper motor is used, so there may be other issues besides the power source.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

The same motor can be run at different speeds, using either of two power supplies - 12V or 5V. There are wire connections on the motor for high or low speeds. So basically...you use a choice of one or the other power supply...connected at low or high. 

See the monster guts site for a video demo.

High Speed @ 12V: 53 r.p.m. 
Low Speed @ 12V: 38 r.p.m. 
High Speed @ 5V: 21 r.p.m. 
Low Speed @ 5V: 15 r.p.m.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Demon Dog said:


> Wow, thanks for the great responses from everyone. Even someone from Monsterguts - that's pretty impressive! The info you've given me is probably enough for me to continue rough sizing my project I'm thinking of using it in. So, in summary to make sure I got it right, it appears it can mount with three screws on on either the same or opposite side that the shaft exits; and if I had to fit it in a box it would be about 6.75 inches long, about 3.75 inches wide (perpendicular dimension to the shaft axis), and about 3.5 inches tall (parallel dimension to the shaft axis).
> 
> I'm not actually going to be mounting it in a box, but that was the best way I could think of to describe the dimensions of the motor's wonky shape. Let me know if I got anything wrong. I won't actually make any mounting holes until I later get the motor in my hands, as DarkLore had suggested.


Don't hold me to this...but visually...I see these as the measurements. Others..if you notice a typo...please chime in.










Note - that should show 1 inch from center to screw.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

tot13 said:


> If I can hitch a ride on the wiper motor topic, and never having been too ashamed of my ignorance, what are the minimum power requirements for a wiper motor? I know Monsterguts sells one that's 12 volts and 5 amps. The one I'm using is 12 volts - and only 1 amp. It's starts out ok, but starts to drag, making me fear I may damage the motor. You can see that I'm electically ignorant. And as a note, my wiper motor is used, so there may be other issues besides the power source.


Sorry..I wasn't paying enough attention. I'd guess your motor is similar and probably requires a power supply similar to the monster guts spec. Both of the MG supplies are 5 amp.

Depending upon the prop it's connected to...a drag could also result from the mechanics.

Btw...the MG wiper motors are extremely quiet and very useful.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Demon Dog said:


> ....but I'll gladly take size estimates and handwaving regarding the mounting.


There isn't a flat surface area to the motor. Which is why you don't see anything specific about how to attach one to a prop. Besides that...there are so many different types of props you can make with a wiper motor, that the structures won't all match.

Hopefully my rough drawings help. There are three screws you can use to attach braces...similar to the ways Otaku and hpropman have explained. Use one or more of those screws with any bracket or brace to hold the motor steady. Additional support on the cylinder portion can also help.










I use one of these motors as an opener to a full size coffin. That motor is held in air with a single 3 inch wide corner bracket on two of the three motor screws. The bracket has a bit of give to it...but that is fine for that particular application.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Here's how I use them
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/wipermotor.html
I probably need to update this page, but should give you the gist of it.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

mymania said:


> Here's how I use them
> http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/wipermotor.html
> I probably need to update this page, but should give you the gist of it.


I use those fence post ties as well (see the link in my-mania's post), but without the screw. I found that tightening the screw sufficiently to hold the motor would probably crush the housing. I wound up using both the post tie and a 3" angle bracket attached to one of the three mounting screws on the motor. Very solid.


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

I too use those fence post ties, but I wrap tape around my motor housing first. Then when I tighten the screw it bites into the tape and I don't have to tighten it to the point where it compromises the housing.


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

DarkLore, thanks for going the extra mile and making a drawing with the dimensions!

Also thanks to Otaku, Darklore, and mymania for the alternate method of mounting the motor assembly by grabbing the motor body. Sorry i missed that in your earlier post, Otaku.

FYI, Dean at Monsterguts told me the average no load current draw is on the order of 0.75 to 2 amps, depending on voltage used. I'm sure this goes up, but am not sure to what level, under load.


----------

